# SOCAL guys seesnake camera and drain equipment sales and repair store



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I had an issue with my mini camera earlier this week and called a few places to get the repair done but they all sounded too busy or didn't have the parts, or couldn't give an estimated time, etc. Or maybe Plungerman told them about what a douche nozzle I was...who knows lol. Anyway, talking to Kirk over at AJ about buying another camera, he recommended another outfit I never heard of. EPL Solutions down in Orange, CA (714)453-9760. If any of you were at the flow expo, these were the guys selling the sonde carrier that can go through a 2" cast iron ptrap. 

Dealing with these guys was outstanding in every way. Essentially if you took a seesnake, spartan, general and duracable catalog and put everything on the shelf, that's what it looked like inside. From drain machines to camera, monitors to jetter nozzles, all on the shelf. For my repair, the guy repairing my camera had me come to the back and showed me why my camera was messing up and doing the repair was extremely thorough.

Here's another one.....I really wanted to get a new pushrod put on my camera(they had in stock)....about 2k give or take. The repair guy pulled out the entire pushrod and inspected the whole shebang, recommended against the replacement and explained why.....very honest and a straight shooter. So basically he lost money by not trying to upsell me but you can't put a price on honesty for future business.....that 1-1/2 drive for me is well worth it to deal with an honest establishment. There could be a guy 5 minutes away and I'll still go to Orange to see these guys. Last thing....if you've ever had a bent or broken seesnake frame....give these guys a call, they can help you out.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> So I had an issue with my mini camera earlier this week and called a few places to get the repair done but they all sounded too busy or didn't have the parts, or couldn't give an estimated time, etc. Or maybe Plungerman told them about what a douche nozzle I was...who knows lol. Anyway, talking to Kirk over at AJ about buying another camera, he recommended another outfit I never heard of. EPL Solutions down in Orange, CA (714)453-9760. If any of you were at the flow expo, these were the guys selling the sonde carrier that can go through a 2" cast iron ptrap. Dealing with these guys was outstanding in every way. Essentially if you took a seesnake, spartan, general and duracable catalog and put everything on the shelf, that's what it looked like inside. From drain machines to camera, monitors to jetter nozzles, all on the shelf. For my repair, the guy repairing my camera had me come to the back and showed me why my camera was messing up and doing the repair was extremely thorough. Here's another one.....I really wanted to get a new pushrod put on my camera(they had in stock)....about 2k give or take. The repair guy pulled out the entire pushrod and inspected the whole shebang, recommended against the replacement and explained why.....very honest and a straight shooter. So basically he lost money by not trying to upsell me but you can't put a price on honesty for future business.....that 1-1/2 drive for me is well worth it to deal with an honest establishment. There could be a guy 5 minutes away and I'll still go to Orange to see these guys. Last thing....if you've ever had a bent or broken seesnake frame....give these guys a call, they can help you out.


Do they have a website?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://eplsolutions.net/


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't put a price on good customer service. 

2k for a pushrod? What system are you running I believe Mytana is around 4 bucks a foot


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Last thing....if you've ever had a bent or broken seesnake frame....give these guys a call, they can help you out.


I could have used them a couple months ago. My frame broke and the guys that welded it did a crap job. Now the reel hits the ground way too often.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Can't put a price on good customer service.
> 
> 2k for a pushrod? What system are you running I believe Mytana is around 4 bucks a foot


Ridgid mini and that includes labor but isn't a solid number as all companies have different fees.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I could have used them a couple months ago. My frame broke and the guys that welded it did a crap job. Now the reel hits the ground way too often.


I think they had about 15 brand new frames on the shelf.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I was impressed with their sonde products they had on display at the expo. I contacted them last week about getting setup with that sonde transmitter that has the ridgid 7/8" sectional connection. They said because I first discovered their product at the expo they will honor the expo price, even though I was upfront about possibly just getting a camera and not quite sure which way I was goin they still said when I'm ready it will be the same price which is cool.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Right on Gear. 
Who helped you, John or Cisco? Or both
Those are the guys I bragged about in another forum. 
I was stuck like you and was on my way to San deigo and caught a shout out like you and went there. They have fixed me up lickity split 3 times so far re:camera drama. I thought I might need a push rod like you too but it was a connection in the reel. I bought my mini and the gvision from him, for x amount and my jnw cart jetter as a trade in. John makes those gvision's himself (the inventor) in the shop. 
He's a great business owner, always has time to answer and explain the situation. 
It was because of his professionalism and a great monitor compared to the Ridgid I chose the gvision over the Ridgid cs10. 
I know if there is drama he will handle it fairly and quickly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had no idea John actually made those in the shop. Cisco was helping me today, John was out on business.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Ridgid mini and that includes labor but isn't a solid number as all companies have different fees.


Ok gotcha didn't realize that price included install. I have switched a pushrod myself before and it was such a cluster****. I was pushing the rod into the reel while another guy wore it like a hula hoop and slowly cut the zip ties all awkward like. It took forever and we got it tangled up several times and kept having to string out 50 foot and greater lengths. Total pain in the ass


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea I was impressed with their sonde products they had on display at the expo. I contacted them last week about getting setup with that sonde transmitter that has the ridgid 7/8" sectional connection. They said because I first discovered their product at the expo they will honor the expo price, even though I was upfront about possibly just getting a camera and not quite sure which way I was goin they still said when I'm ready it will be the same price which is cool.


If it makes any difference, check out my thread on phac about the straw breaking the camel back on me getting another camera. I started with the mini but now am thinking the full size should've been my first choice. Either way, EPL had both in stock along with monitors.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They'll have my business next time I need anything.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> I could have used them a couple months ago. My frame broke and the guys that welded it did a crap job. Now the reel hits the ground way too often.


The frames gear saw on shelf are custom (off brand) made for ridgid seesnake,,, (stronger),,, that the owner John made himself.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW! He's pretty talented.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> WOW! He's pretty talented.


He's the real deal,,, and has 8 AS IN EIGHT,,, CHILDREN. He needs the money and a business thrives when you roll like he does.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Note to self: don't tell plungerman personal....holds water like a shot up bucket, lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I see the owner's name is John. He has eight kids. Is his wife name Kate?:laughing:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Gear junkie. Ive been having issues with my full size self leveling and my b/w compact. Its the lights go off during inspections. The camera will still have a picture its just that there is no light in the pipe. If I tap lightly on the head they light back up. Im in the Bay Area and have only one shop in the Bay Area that I know of. They dont repair camera heads only replace. I may call the guys you mentioned. Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If it makes any difference, check out my thread on phac about the straw breaking the camel back on me getting another camera. I started with the mini but now am thinking the full size should've been my first choice. Either way, EPL had both in stock along with monitors.


Yea, I saw that thread, I think when I'm ready to pull the trigger I'm leaning towards the rm200 unit. I was really diggin Plumber Ricks in depth review on the ridigid forum.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> So I had an issue with my mini camera earlier this week and called a few places to get the repair done but they all sounded too busy or didn't have the parts, or couldn't give an estimated time, etc. Or maybe Plungerman told them about what a douche nozzle I was...who knows lol. Anyway, talking to Kirk over at AJ about buying another camera, he recommended another outfit I never heard of. EPL Solutions down in Orange, CA (714)453-9760. If any of you were at the flow expo, these were the guys selling the sonde carrier that can go through a 2" cast iron ptrap.
> 
> Dealing with these guys was outstanding in every way. Essentially if you took a seesnake, spartan, general and duracable catalog and put everything on the shelf, that's what it looked like inside. From drain machines to camera, monitors to jetter nozzles, all on the shelf. For my repair, the guy repairing my camera had me come to the back and showed me why my camera was messing up and doing the repair was extremely thorough.
> 
> Here's another one.....I really wanted to get a new pushrod put on my camera(they had in stock)....about 2k give or take. The repair guy pulled out the entire pushrod and inspected the whole shebang, recommended against the replacement and explained why.....very honest and a straight shooter. So basically he lost money by not trying to upsell me but you can't put a price on honesty for future business.....that 1-1/2 drive for me is well worth it to deal with an honest establishment. There could be a guy 5 minutes away and I'll still go to Orange to see these guys. Last thing....if you've ever had a bent or broken seesnake frame....give these guys a call, they can help you out.


Kirk always looks out for his customers. Even if it means recommending someone else. The shop you described is very much how AJ Coleman is, you name the sewer and drain manufacture, and they have the parts and full system on the shelves.

Glad Kirk was able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup no doubt Ron. AJ still has my business for the majority of purchases but for camera repair or something needed right then....EPL is where I'm going.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

NORTHSTAR said:


> Gear junkie. Ive been having issues with my full size self leveling and my b/w compact. Its the lights go off during inspections. The camera will still have a picture its just that there is no light in the pipe. If I tap lightly on the head they light back up. Im in the Bay Area and have only one shop in the Bay Area that I know of. They dont repair camera heads only replace. I may call the guys you mentioned. Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


I'm no expert but I don't think anyone repairs the camera head.....you turn it in for a core charge and get a new or reconditioned one but those guys won't burn you and will tell you straight.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'm no expert but I don't think anyone repairs the camera head.....you turn it in for a core charge and get a new or reconditioned one but those guys won't burn you and will tell you straight.


Yep. Thats what im now learning.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Northstar...btw....your b/w compact. If the monitor is color and the reel is b/w, the camera head can be switched to color. I've seen more issues caused with black and white cameras in misdiagnosing pipe type. Seen cast get mistaken for abs, grease for cast, etc. stick with color.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea. Aj coleman said 900 to upgrade my b/w compact to color which I feel is well worth it. A local shop is 500 to replace my compact with another reconditioned b/w and 1200 to replace fullsize self leveling with a reconditioned. Its crazy cuz the b/w has a super crystal clear pic on my dvdpak2. Its the b/w that really brings out the contrast. And the b/w head is smaller. I think its like .98" Good for 1 1/2" w/ 90s.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought an ipod touch to use as a download and upload device for sewer inspections using the gvision. So instead of downloading to a thumb drive I can (if I choose) download to the ipod then upload directly to u tube or Dropbox. Or I can show the customer after the inspection without a laptop or having to call them out of the house,, A great feature for Apple users. John hasn't linked up Android yet, lots of drama. 
I went in to pick up my old locator, (fixed for 465. 00).
Even though it's a simple procedure (AND I COULD HAVE DONE IT ALL Myself,, lol) John had his daughter show me how to download and upload, with the ipod,,, it was easy. John also supplies a leather pouch with the gvision that has a strong magnet to hold the iPhone or itouch to the gvision monitor,,,,, made to work especially with the metal case, and not the kind of magnet that Jacks up a device. 
Plus John showed me a few ideas about file saving editing etc. 
A great Co and great customer service. :thumbup:


----------

